# I have a severe case of epididymitis and my left ball sack is the size of a football



## babalawo (Aug 26, 2008)

A three post wonder !!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 26, 2008)

Top gunner. Spammer at 3:00 high!

TO


----------



## ccheese (Aug 26, 2008)

Post 1... Strike one
Post 2... Strike Two
Post 3... Strike three...

You're outta here !

Charles


----------

